# Paintball anyone?



## SAWitall (Oct 20, 2010)

for anyone that says paintball isnt a sport i object...theres leagues, media coverage, pro teams even! 

so who here has ever before enjoyed the game of paintball way beyond the rental day to enjoy it as more than a pastime?


----------



## MrRedRaider (Oct 23, 2010)

Wish I could.. unfortunately you need several other people that enjoy it as much or more than you do. Not a very abundant sport. My sport is cycling.. at least you can do it yourself.. haha.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Oct 23, 2010)

dam i havent painballed in a while, its so much fun and good exercise too


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2010)

YES!

Although I have full gear, never managed to use it since 2008! 

lack of people/interest/fields sucks..

my country sucks...

it sucking fucks


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 24, 2010)

I've played some woodsball and scenario games here and there, but I'm about to really to get into paintball soon. So far, I'm getting equipment ready, like multicam camo, because I'd rather use as little rental gear as possible. It'll be a while till I get myself a gun though because I only like the high-end markers. 
I eventually want to go to Oklahoma D-Day. 2000+ vs. 2000+! I've been doing some running now that it's cooled off outside so I can get ready to join the German 1056th Marine-Einsatzkommando for D-Day in 2011 or 2012, or both. 
I haven't looked into it much, but Living Legends sounds like a lot of fun too.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I've played some woodsball and scenario games here and there, but I'm about to really to get into paintball soon. So far, I'm getting equipment ready, like multicam camo, because I'd rather use as little rental gear as possible. It'll be a while till I get myself a gun though because I only like the high-end markers.
> I eventually want to go to Oklahoma D-Day. 2000+ vs. 2000+! I've been doing some running now that it's cooled off outside so I can get ready to join the German 1056th Marine-Einsatzkommando for D-Day in 2011 or 2012, or both.
> I haven't looked into it much, but Living Legends sounds like a lot of fun too.




yeah the popularity has died DOWN since the economy collapsed needless to say its cool..i wish they had scenarios out here. i used to be into the tournament scene BIG time. so big my guitars collected dust, ddays gonna be a blast hopefully 

oh btw youd be happy to see how advanced markers have come in the past few years. high end could be had for like 300 dollars


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

leandroab said:


> YES!
> 
> Although I have full gear, never managed to use it since 2008!
> 
> ...



i hear ya. cracked lens on my mask; marker thats solenoid is UCKED FUP..broken hopper and a high pressure air tank that leaks, and pants and jersey collecting dust


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 26, 2010)

I happen to live in the only state in Australia where it is illegal 

That said, I played it once in Sydney and it fucking rules!


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

damn that sucks mate...

i cant believe its even banned like that. it is fun as hell isnt it?

off topic- sydney looks like san fransisco on the opposite side of the world from what i remember


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 26, 2010)

SAWitall said:


> damn that sucks mate...
> 
> i cant believe its even banned like that. it is fun as hell isnt it?
> 
> off topic- sydney looks like san fransisco on the opposite side of the world from what i remember



Fun as hell, and the bruises look awesome 

and yeah pretty much, except the bridge is black and it isn't the gay capital of the world


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

more ladies for the straight guys 

btw opera house=most expensive souvenir place of any historical landmark ive ever been to.

back on topic, too bad the game (sport, w/e) is soo expensive. its seriously fun as hell. you gotta have the gear and still pay for the paint and on top of that field fees, air...etc...but like driving a sports car or shreddin a jem the price is JUST RIGHT


----------



## silentrage (Oct 26, 2010)

Guys, is there such thing as a decent quality replica marker that doesn't cost too much?

I'm thinking if I can get one that looks just like a tactical M4 from CoD6 and fires paintballs reasonably well, it would be a good deal because it's a marker and a replica.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah man look around...i think at the cheapest they have are the u.s army guns they look realistic but still have an air tank and loader on top. thatll kind of knock the realism down a bit. 

whats your budget? on the higher end a r.a.p (real action paintball)4 is designed to look and feel as close to the real thing as possible. 

on the lower end are these

US Army Paintball Guns


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 26, 2010)

SAWitall said:


> yeah the popularity has died DOWN since the economy collapsed needless to say its cool..i wish they had scenarios out here. i used to be into the tournament scene BIG time. so big my guitars collected dust, ddays gonna be a blast hopefully
> 
> oh btw youd be happy to see how advanced markers have come in the past few years. high end could be had for like 300 dollars


I was thinking of something as high end as the new Bob Long G6R. 20+ pods on a single air tank (even if it's a 90 cubic inch, but I'm not sure if it was) is more money spent in the short run, less in the long run. It's about $850.



SAWitall said:


> yeah man look around...i think at the cheapest they have are the u.s army guns they look realistic but still have an air tank and loader on top. thatll kind of knock the realism down a bit.
> 
> whats your budget? on the higher end a r.a.p (real action paintball)4 is designed to look and feel as close to the real thing as possible.
> 
> ...



This is nothing more than my . But I do think this is info that not everyone knows.
I've played with (rented) Tippmann X7's for a good while until I started renting the field's Ego 08's. Tournament markers are much lighter than most or all replica guns and can fire much faster (like the Dye NT's 30+ balls per second... not required, but it's good in case you need it). It sucks carrying a fully customized X7 around after a while because of the weight. Tournament markers also have a smaller profile and can be used in woodsball/scenario AND on tournament types of courses, from speedball to X-ball. Mil-sim markers are not so great for tournament courses because the hopper tends to be off to the side and make your profile wider. A5's and X7's have a horrible profile with the football sized hoppers. 
It's nice to be able to look cool, but it's a good feeling to be perform better than anyone else on a woodsball field just because you're using very lightweight tournament grade gear. Tournament grade gear is durable too.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Guys, is there such thing as a decent quality replica marker that doesn't cost too much?
> 
> I'm thinking if I can get one that looks just like a tactical M4 from CoD6 and fires paintballs reasonably well, it would be a good deal because it's a marker and a replica.


I just now saw this.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 27, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I was thinking of something as high end as the new Bob Long G6R. 20+ pods on a single air tank (even if it's a 90 cubic inch, but I'm not sure if it was) is more money spent in the short run, less in the long run. It's about $850.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly, scenario markers have the milsim realism factor but that doesnt really help with performance. ive always loved playing with tournament gear, used to have a tournament electro but i broke it. good to see now that electronic markers(guns) have gotten cheaper...what i meant with high end getting cheap is the dangerous power line and invert mini. super light anti-chop breakbeam eyes and both the dangerous power g4 and invert mini weigh in at 2 lbs and get around 1200-1500 shots off a 68 cubic air tank.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2010)

i used to play paintball in the early 0late nineties. i like airsoft more now.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

New Dye gear! They're finally getting "tactical".


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 28, 2010)

this is a thread i can get behind! 
i've only played for a year, but i got hooked the first time i played it, and then proceeded to research the sport and bought all my own stuff (mostly stuff on clearance). 
i love scenario playing and fully intend on playing living legends in 2011. i would be playing on weekends and stuff right now if it weren't for the fact i fractured my ankle. 
i also love playing tournament style and would jump on the chance to play on a team someday.. but im not good enough yet lol


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

You could play woodsball on the weekends now if you're not on crutches. Just hang back a good bit. It'll help for you to use a barrel that can fit an Apex tip so you can get extra range or hit people behind cover.
I broke my ankle when I was 13. Here I am 22, and I still have 3 screws in it.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 28, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> New Dye gear! They're finally getting "tactical".




the scenario market is getting really popular. as the tournament scene struggles the woods/rec/scenario market is growing tremendously. 

i think if ima get back into it i wanna rock a pump gun, it would be like the equivalent of my music stuff. no fancy nothing just pure performance, saves money and makes you a better player just like my line 6 made me a better player by just playing and not sitting around gassing


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

I just wish pod harnesses for scenario games weren't just vests or anything over the shoulder. I like them around the waist, but none of them come in a camo pattern called multicam. It's the best camo I have ever used.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

I miss paintball


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, paintball misses YOU!
Oh wait, paintball misses you in the normal world too.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

Motherfucker...



I have this fucking marker right in front of me, and I never shot a single paintball...

god dammit it pisses me off so bad..


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 28, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I just wish pod harnesses for scenario games weren't just vests or anything over the shoulder. I like them around the waist, but none of them come in a camo pattern called multicam. It's the best camo I have ever used.



they got em. ansgear.com is the place to check


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2010)

Am I really the only one who used to play Speed/Airball matches? 

I rocked Dye gear for a while and was saving up for an auto-cocker (Smart Parts Impulse) but then slowly got out of it since it cost us like $120 for a full days worth of playing - and that was before I had a job. It was like $40 to get in, then you had to have a case of paint plus air refills and food. 

I miss it.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 29, 2010)

nope. u aint the only one i got a dye jersey...bushmaster electro a halo b hopper and invert pants a hpa tank. decked out in full airball

sadly it is pretty expensive


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2010)

> leandroab:
> Motherfucker...
> 
> 
> ...


Just step outside and shoot a tree! Test the damn thing!

EDIT: A video would be nice too.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2010)

SAWitall said:


> they got em. ansgear.com is the place to check


I've been all over ANS Gear! There is a multicam pod pack that is ONLY around the waist? Is any part of it touching the shoulders? 


MFB said:


> Am I really the only one who used to play Speed/Airball matches?
> 
> I rocked Dye gear for a while and was saving up for an auto-cocker (Smart Parts Impulse) but then slowly got out of it since it cost us like $120 for a full days worth of playing - and that was before I had a job. It was like $40 to get in, then you had to have a case of paint plus air refills and food.
> 
> I miss it.


I've played speedball, hyperball, and some x-ball. I can't stand x-ball/airball because of the inflatable obstacles. Other than that, idk why I hate it. I like the hard cover used in hyperball and speedball.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> Just step outside and shoot a tree! Test the damn thing!
> 
> EDIT: A video would be nice too.



I don't have paintballs, I can't fill my air tank.. therefore, I can't shoot anything..


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 30, 2010)

MFB said:


> Am I really the only one who used to play Speed/Airball matches?
> 
> I rocked Dye gear for a while and was saving up for an auto-cocker (Smart Parts Impulse) but then slowly got out of it since it cost us like $120 for a full days worth of playing - and that was before I had a job. It was like $40 to get in, then you had to have a case of paint plus air refills and food.
> 
> I miss it.



im a huge airball guy. i just love the woods equally. in the woods i can take a couple of buddies and we feel like we're doing some commando shit. in airball i feel like its a high speed chess game. if there was a good field in my area that did both equally well, or at least ran more airball games in a day, i'd be set


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 30, 2010)

i love airball...and woodsball but like i said financially i gotta choose music or paintball. one of these days ill get back into it in the meanwhile im stocking up on 7 strings and letting my paintball arsenal collect dust. 

as a double bonus halloweens coming up tmrow and guess what? i already got a costume haha just gonna wear my speedball gear.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 4, 2012)

HOLY NECROBUMP BATMAN!!

So I've been out of paintball for a while, but I'm starting to get back into it. I'm the heaviest I have ever been right now, but I'm getting that taken care of by running and riding a bike a lot.
I still haven't been to Oklahoma D-Day, but 2013 is gonna be the year I go.


----------



## The Hobbit (Oct 10, 2012)

Paintball is a fun game but I dont mind it being called a sport, It needs strength, patience, focus and to be goal oriented. These factors are essential for a sport. I love to play paintball!


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2012)

That might be your opinion, but it doesn't make it fact. 

Plus, consider that you need to be able to run around during X/Hyper/Air/Speedball matches (Strength) or if you're playing Woodsball you need to move slowly as to not give yourself away (Patience) and you always need to be focused on what you're doing or else - you're out! (Focus)

Hmm, looks like it incorporates everything you were asking for.


----------



## uberthrall (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 3 teenage sons, the oldest two play so I do too. Woodsball mainly, either at a couple places we found or P&L paintball in the town of Bridgewater,MA. My middle boy got a job ther last summer in fact. We play with a group of current and former Marines and Army dudes. As you might imagine we got got pretty good, pretty quick....lol. 


We have some pretty good gear. 3 Tipmann A-5's with full auto/response trigger mods, a Tipmann 98, and my middle boy has an Invert Mini......mean little gun right there.


----------

